# Timing help?



## KaylenBoof (Dec 1, 2018)

Long story short,

Bought an 87 5000S Quattro 2.2 5spd 500$

Kinda ran. Took 15sec and ether to start

Replaced distributor but not sure how to check timing without a mark. I know there's a mark on top of the trans for tdc but I don't see how that's gonna help with a light and I can't afford nor would I want those crazy testers from a 30yo Bentley manual lol. Any thoughts?

I'm sure I'll be posting plenty more as it doesn't run amazing and start up takes forever.


----------

